# Piecing together '91 Maxima



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm picking up a '91 Maxima that was torn apart by a drugee for $500. There was no reason for the dismantling. Back seat was removed, front seats are unbolted, door panels removed, and a few random things under the hood are disconnected. One thing I noticed was a hole I found at the front of the car on the engine where the engine and trans meet. My question is, where is the starter located on these cars? I couldn't find one and thought that maybe this hole is where the starter is supposed to be, or is there just supposed to be a plate to cover it?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I know on the VE and VQ the starter is on top of the transmission, easily accessible if you remove the airbox... so I am thinking that is probably where the starter is.

However I haven't actually worked on a VG30E in ages, so my memory is obviously suspect.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Wrong info.......


----------



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

I just found out that it is indeed where the starter is located.


----------

